# "Froggy" the rescued pigeon



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

So about 6 weeks ago, a friend of mine said she found a bird just sitting on her porch, not moving.

I took this starving bird in. She smelled like motor oil, moved listlessly, and couldn't fly/move one wing.
She weighed less than one of my doves, starving to death, and had huge scabs on her chest cavity. A hole in her chest looked like it was made over a week ago, and she had been running and hiding ever since the attack.
Today she smells nice, looks nicer, can move one wing, and is running around and hoping, stuffing herself with good food and clean water, but she still has a bit of a hole in her. I thought it had sealed up until I gave her a bath. I assumed it was way too late to do anything for her injuries since by the time I got her, there was no sign of blood and every sign of getting better.
I feel badly now that I didn't do more for the bird.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

don't feel bad, you did fine, put some neosporin on the wound and keep it clean, it sounds like she's well on the mend, thanks for helping her, that's more than most people will do


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

She'll be in one of my large cages until her natural death, and she doesn't seem to dislike me. I think the lap of luxury is a good description for her new home, compared to the streets.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bit of hole in her, not sure what that means.. if she does it possible can heal, if treated.?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Philo...thanks for helping.....and can you post a photo, please ??

...if she seems to have rebounded somewhat,I am thinking that a course of meds might be able to help her heal up.

It isn't the crop which was punctured, so that is good. But as SW notes...we are unclear on what the damage is...so a photo and a better description would help.

If she isn't acting quite normally, I would also be inclined to keep her in a very well-heated environment...talking 80 degrees F ambient air temperature. If you cannot do this, keep her on a heating pad under a layer of towel.
I know it has been 6 weeks, so she's a tough gal and likely the worst of it has passed...but I'd still be a bit concerned about internal infection.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I found a scab hiding under the feathers right on her keel bone, and next to that there was a hole. I do not think it is a hole in her crop, but I will take a closer look tonight.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Probably not the crop or she'd have starved or died by now. My concern is perhaps a gunshot (bb) and maybe something is still inside (?)

Poke around gently. How does the scab look ? Does it smell at all ?


----------

